# HR20-100: Announcing DIRECTV On Demand (Beta)



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks, the wait is over. With the release of 0x1BE for the HR20-100 systems last night, DIRECTV on Demand has been made available for the HR20-100s.

For a primer on all of the information related to DIRECTV On Demand, check out the main DIRECTV On Demand Announcement.


----------

